# Is showing wrong or right?



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't see how it could possibly be wrong. If you don't want to show, then don't show.
I show for the fun of it, and I rarely do the larger shows. Some people like doing the larger, more expensive shows so they compete in them.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It's a personal preference; there is no 'right' or 'wrong' to showing.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree, showing isn't right or wrong but there are people that will do some serious damage to their horses in order to win. Or hate their horses if they don't win.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

I think there a few videos floating around youtube proclaiming the evils of equine competition and bits, perhaps what prompted the OP's question? So yes, you do get a handful of people who put winning over the welfare of their horses. However, for the vast majority of us, that isn't the case. For many folks, shows are simply a way of... well, showing off: what they've accomplished with their horse's training and even what they've accomplished themselves as riders. There is nothing inherently wrong with horse shows. Some people enjoy competing and some don't, to each his (or her) own.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

they are not for me, I put 1000 miles on my horse this year, with nary a injury, no sore backs, no saddle rubs, no illness, yet most of the show world will say I am "wrong" with pretty much everything I do,, ah well. But as long as they arnt abusive to the horse it is all just having fun with your animals. Nothing wrong with that.
What I do find wrong is shows that encourage abuse, or are total hypocrites like the TWHBEA shows. SAY they are against soring, but then create a rule set and judging criteria that requires it to be competitive. 
Also I dont like show organizations that change the breed. QH's with so much allowed "Appendix" stock you cant tell them apart from TB's. Or halter classes that look like roid head freaks. TN walkers that are so narrow you feel like your setting on a fence rail to get on one. Arabians bred to look pretty and flashy and loosing the endurance and solid hardy characteristics. 
Too each his own and I ts not so much a problem with the above horses but with them using the same name, TWH now applies to two completely different horses. QH is probably 3 different horses.


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

Don't be silly, AQHA has more than three types of horses. And I love it.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I love to show. I love t show people how good I can do. The people in my 4-H do not know how to handle horses right. I'm the only one that can, it's pretty sad. Horses don't deserve to be kicked like a soccer ball. 
I also show because People give me more feedback on things I should work on. even if it is just for show - but I like it and I will improve it. Like last year, the only reason I didn't get grand or second champion, is because I didn't take the reins off when I was walking my horse on ground, and because I forgot one of the quarters. But I have worked on that, and now I am even more confident.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

It's a personal preference.
Just remain a good sport. That's important.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

I like showing because it gives me goals to work towards and even makes me think about deadlines to get things accomplished. I prefer smaller shows as it doesn't feel as competitive and helps keep my goals small and also helps to keep me focused instead of discouraged and overwhelmed.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I like the idea of showing because it creates a sense of 'improvement, progression and discipline' in a rider and horse. It forces you to look at your riding critically and to work towards improvement. Because lets face it.....Most world class riders dont get to the top by sitting on a horse like a sack of spuds riding through the ditches on the weekends.....

Showing in itself is only a few minutes of months and months of training and dedication........with reining classes you have one chance.....so the dedication and concentration required is immense, as with a lot of other disciplines....


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Some* who are against showing usually haven't done much of it. Claiming that those who do show do not care about their horses and are all about money and ribbons. 
*Some* of those same people say they have an incredible "bond" with their horses, give off airs that their "bond" is stronger than those who show and are purely about the horse itself as though who show are not.

I have claimed in other threads that my feeling of "bonding" (I really dislike like the word) comes from accomplishing something with my horses. Whether it be something small like tackling a training hurdle, got tough cattle worked or doing well in a show class. And when I say do well in a class that does not necessarily mean winning, more like seeing my training working and improvement in my horse. 

*Some*think that those who show are all about whipping and spurring their horses to winning. It never works. You can always see the difference between a horse who enjoys what he is doing and trys his heart out and one that is hammered into working. Those that are hammered into it break.

And for me, at the level and what I show in, even if I win it costs me more than my winnings by time I pay for fuel, food, stalls etc. 
And last I heard belt buckles don't put diesel in the tank or hay in the feeder.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I love to show. I love to win. I love to lose. What I really love is going somewhere with my horse, setting certain goals and trying to accomplish them. I took Skip to his first show last Sept, it was a 2 day show and we did halter, western pleasure and we entered and scratched beginner trail. We had a blast. My husband showed him halter and we got 2nd out of 2 horses, not a surpise he's no halter star. We went in 2 Walk Trot Western Pleasure classes and in the Ammy class we placed 6th out of 11, so I was very proud. In the Open class we won, 1st out of 17. I was STUNNED! I knew we had done a good job and improved (I thought) on the first class but when they got to 5th and hadn't called my name, I thought, "Eh! There's a bunch of trainers in here, probably with better schooled horses.". I forgot to mention, Skippy had had exactly 58 days under saddle when we went to the show. 

We schooled a lot in the warm up ring, we saw a BIG SCARY fire truck, we spooked when it hit the air horn, we recovered and all in all, it was a very successful outing. Skip got exposed to stuff he'd never seen, he was sensible and we were utterly thrilled with how he behaved. 

This was just a small show for a very green horse's first outing but I feel the same way, all the way to World Championship shows. I'm there for the fun with my horse, win, place, draw or get the gate. Even at the US National or World Champs level, you aren't going to recoup all the time & money you put into a horse to get to that level, so if you're not having fun and wouldn't rather do that than anything else, showing probably isn't for you. 

I have a friend who breeds and trains some LOVELY horses and they all do very well at shows and she gets stage fright so bad she has to pay someone to ride her horses and she stays in the barn puking into a bucket the whole class. Showing is NOT for her, but she can ride 100 miles in a day and won't even blink. All in what you find that works for you.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Ray MacDonald said:


> I agree, showing isn't right or wrong but there are people that will do some serious damage to their horses in order to win. Or hate their horses if they don't win.


^ This. 

Showing, for me, is about having a fun day with my horses showing off what they're good at while having REAL expectations of who you're riding against/how you'll place. Sure, we'd all love to place 1st but I have a pretty good idea when I put my barrel mare in a pleasure class, 1st isn't going to happen. I accept that long before I even enter a class and never get mad at the horse. When it comes to barrels and we mess something up, I only get mad at myself. I am riding the horse and supposed to be in control, unless she is acting up...usually the mistakes we make are due to rider error so I don't get mad at her, I get mad at me! LOL


----------



## LiveJumpLove (Dec 29, 2012)

I love showing! I think the horses really love it too because its different and exciting for them! There was a older horse at my cousins barn and he would always perk right up at a horse show and have a ton of energy because he loved showing! There really is no right or wrong, just opinion! But you might see on rare occasion the rider putting the winning first.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't show but I see nothing wrong with those that do.

There is good and bad in all sports - even trail riding. I've seen skinny horses asked to carry +250 lb riders, I'll fitting saddles, long shanked bits that are constantly pulled back with mouths gaping, obviously lame horses, etc on the trail as well. There are bad eggs in every sport - doesn't make the whole sport wrong.


----------



## MLShunterjumper (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't think showing is so much about "right" or "wrong" as much as it is about your own attitude. Good sportsmanship is important, I do not like ungracious winners any more than ungracious losers. The other big thing is making sure that if you are not satisfied by the results, you do not beat yourself or your horse up because of it. If showing causes you undue stress or makes you lose your temper, may not be for you. The only type of showing I think is "wrong" is the type that promotes the Big Lick which, in my opinion, promotes soring and other abusive practices. I do not like to bash disciplines, however I believe that if this type of showing is to continue, people should make more of an effort to stop abuse.
My general opinion is, there is nothing wrong with showing in itself, whether it is for you or not depends on how you conduct yourself and what your attitude is towards yourself, your horse and other competitors.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

Most of those who are vehemently against showing and have nothing but negative things to say about people who show their horses are generally ignorant to the world of showing (not stupid, they just don't know any better), or are extremists (yes PETA, I mean YOU) who think that even keeping a horse behind a fence is cruel.
Are there those who abuse their horses in order to win? Yes. And unfortunately it is these idiots that blemish the horse show world...But this kind of behavior is not the case and isn't tolerated in most areas of showing or in most disciplines. Most of the people who show their horses genuinely LOVE their horses and showing is just another way to enjoy their time with them. They treat their horses like royalty, and the horse will give 110 percent.
Me? I do both. I love to trail ride, camp, etc. But I also like to show and compete. As long as you and your horse ENJOY what you're doing, it's not wrong.


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

There isn't really a "right" or "wrong" answer to this question, it's more of an opinion question. Think about it this way - there's a correct and incorrect way to bake a cake. If it comes out wrong, it's because you didn't follow directions. It's someone's opinion if they like the taste of the cake or not. Now I want cake...
But to the actual question. I don't compete much, and never higher than in schooling shows. I'm not very competitive to begin with. Besides having fun, I think the point of shows is for a rider to say, "Hey, look at what my horse and I have accomplished together!"
Sometimes, especially if a rider competes at higher levels or competes too often, the fun goes away and they lose sight of the original idea of showing. That's where I think showing becomes less of the appreciation of the connection between horse and rider and where some competitors go wrong. 

Many people paint shows like cruel places where riders only want to win and will do anything to get there (even hurt their horses) and in some cases, unfortunately, it's true. But I can say at most lower level shows these people are pretty much nonexistent. 

Above all, if you want to show, than do it!  But a word of advice: be courteous to other riders, your horse, and you, be a good sport, and don't lose sight of *why* you're showing.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

COWCHICK77 said:


> *Some* who are against showing usually haven't done much of it. Claiming that those who do show do not care about their horses and are all about money and ribbons.
> *Some* of those same people say they have an incredible "bond" with their horses, give off airs that their "bond" is stronger than those who show and are purely about the horse itself as though who show are not.
> 
> I have claimed in other threads that my feeling of "bonding" (I really dislike like the word) comes from accomplishing something with my horses. Whether it be something small like tackling a training hurdle, got tough cattle worked or doing well in a show class. And when I say do well in a class that does not necessarily mean winning, more like seeing my training working and improvement in my horse.
> ...


My above post came off a little obnoxious.
Right before reading this thread I had just read the Parelli v. Gore thread that ended with a debate about showing. I _may_ of had my panties knotted...tee he.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Showing is fine. Abusive, stupid people are not.


----------



## 2manypets (Mar 28, 2011)

It's a personal preference. What's right for me could very well be wrong for you. Like if you want to show do it, if you don't then don't.

The only time I see showing and or competetion of any sort as being totally necessary is if you're a breeder. If you plan to breed horses, then you need to prove your stock-both the mares and the stallions.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Wrong or right to who? I love showing. It's tons of fun and lets us show off what we've accomplished, my horsie and me. I don't really give a hoot who thinks of my choice to show is right or wrong.


----------

